# Wed night oysters is on....with a twist.



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sittin in the hospital here in Portland, and I text Loup Garou to ask if oysters were on wednesday since I'll be back tues night.

He said it was too cold... 40 degrees for a high and29 degrees for a low. Then he text me that we should do it at someones house, and he can get the oysters.

Well hells bells.. why not.

Oysters at my house wednesday night, compliments of the Great Host Mike who always takes care of us:thumbup:

I'll talk with him tommorow and find out what time exactly he wants to start. BYOB, I'll have a large cooler with ice, although with those temps you can prob just it em on the porch.

Lookin forward to gettin home and seein you clowns.

I'm at the far east end of GUlf Breeze right off 98. If you don't know where I live just PM me

You westsiders should come too! Cept for BUtthole Dan. Oops...that was a typo...these laptops are so hard to type on...:whistling:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

how is everything going with your friend???


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Good on ya Clay. Hope you got some quality time in with Leanna! Y'all enjoy, maybe one of these days I can make the trip over..... been craving those East Bay 'sters!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

the russian says .... build a fire . its going to be 26 to nite .And i jump in it


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Fire pit is all the way out by the dock... it's gonna be cold! Stay inside tonight crazy Russian!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I know Brandy and Annie, and Lane and April are coming, and of course Mike, me and Renee, Viking and his son Anthony, Oceanjaeger, Rodmeister, maybe Lane, Melissa may be (Boatbitch) not sure about the other usual suspects, Stephanie, Tom, JJamms.

Pulled a little marinated lightly smoked and grilled to perfection AJ out...enough for a taste for everybody. Gonna run to the store and pick something more up.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

You westsiders should come too! Cept for BUtthole Dan. Oops...that was a typo...these laptops are so hard to type on...:whistling:

Why the hate Clay? I got feelins too ya know. And I thought your sorry azz had one of those talk to type thingys cause your Kromagnon caveman hands don't work like normal peoples do?


----------

